# Grünalgen nehmen über Hand ...



## mpreis (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

wir haben 2013 einen Schwimmteich angelegt (durch einen Teichbauer).

In den ersten Jahren gab es - was Algen anlangt - kein Problem, das Wasser war vom ersten Tag an klar und man konnte im Schwimmbereich bis an den Boden sehen.

Heuer gibts zum ersten Mal Schwierigkeiten - es bilden sich jede Menge Grünalgen, welche das Wasser mittlerweile deutlich trüben.

Vor ca. 1 Woche habe ich den Mulm & die Algenklumpen rund um die Pflanzen abgesaugt. Dennoch haben wir massig Algen immer noch im Teich.

Auf zahlreichen Webseiten liest man, dass man den Teich sich selber helfen lassen soll und nicht Wasser wechseln bzw. ständig absaugen soll.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. Tipps für mich?


----------



## troll20 (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo mpreis??????
Du hast vor drei Jahren nach Tips gefragt wo du Informationen zum Bau bekommst und auch einige Ideen was man machen könnte.
Was hast du denn nun wie umgesetzt????


----------



## mpreis (7. Aug. 2016)

Wir haben den Teich komplett von einem Teichbauer machen lassen - wir haben da nichts selbst gemacht (außer das Betonbecken für den Schwimmbereich).

Der Teichbauer hat den Pflanzenbesatz gewählt und auch die Anzahl der Pflanzen bestimmt.

Hilft es, wenn ich Bilder vom Teich hochlade?


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2016)

Ja,Fotos und Grünalge? ....irgendwie sind Algen immer "Grün"!


----------



## troll20 (7. Aug. 2016)

Bi


samorai schrieb:


> irgendwie sind Algen immer "Grün"!


Bis auf die roten oder blauen


----------



## mpreis (7. Aug. 2016)

Hier ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich

Bei den Algen handelt es sich nicht um Fadenalgen - es sind mehr so Algenwolken, welche durchs Netz vom Kescher durchgehen. Man kann sie mit nem normalen Teichkescher nur teilweise einfangen. Hauptsächlich findet man sie unter den Unterwasserpflanzen entlang des Schwimmbeckens auf der Seite der Thujenhecke und auch in der Vegetationszone bei den Schilfpflanzen.


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2016)

He René, Du alter "Schlaumeier" beachte bitte das Foto!


----------



## mpreis (7. Aug. 2016)

So hat er vor einem Jahr ausgesehen ... heuer explodieren die Pflanzen, aber auch das Algenwachstum ist extrem.

Gedüngt haben wir 3-4 mal mit Harnstoff im April bzw. Mai - auf Anraten des Teichbauers.


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2016)

Das Problem ist zwischen den Kieselsteinen setzt sich Mulm ab und dieser Mulm düngt auch Deinen Teich. Pflanzen bauen keinen Mulm ab, das ist ein Trugschluß, Pflanzen wandeln nur um!!!
Die einfachste Lösung währe Sand über die Kiesel zu schütten um den Mulm hermetisch abzuschotten und die ständige Düngung zu verhindern.
Eventuell gibt es noch andere Lösungsvorschläge.


----------



## Dudelsax (8. Aug. 2016)

Moin René,
ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem derzeit.
Unser Teich ist  2011 das erste mal "geflutet" worden und die ersten Jahre keine Probleme mit Algen. Gut, die Pflanzen waren ja auch noch in Miniaturgröße und Laub war ja das erste mal im Herbst 2011 auf die Wasseroberfläche gefallen.Man versucht ja möglichst viel Laub von der Oberfläche zu käschern aber überall kommt man halt nicht hin und so setzt sich dann auch irgendwann das restliche Laub auf den Grund ab.In der 2m Schwimmzone kommt man mit dem Teleskopkäscher auch nur bedingt bis auf den Grund und der zersetzte Mulm hält sich auch nicht zu 100% im Netz.
Habe mir auch schon Gedanken über die Anschaffung eines Teichschlammsaugers gemacht, nur bei einer Tiefe von 2m versagen die günstigen und 2 Riesen möchte ich dafür wirklich nicht auf die Ladentheke legen.
Jetzt habe ich im Netz was von einer "Schlammsau" gelesen, an der man nur einen vorhandenen Hochdruckreiniger anschließt. Habe ber so meine Zweifel, dass das funktioniet - oder hat evtl. hier schon jemand Erfahrung damit gehabt. 
Hier mal der Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichsauger-...982686?hash=item2a65a5abde:g:uD0AAOSwT6pV3ym-

LG Ralf


----------



## mpreis (8. Aug. 2016)

Ich hab einen Zehnder USS3000 vor kurzem günstig erstanden.

Nur - macht es Sinn, den ganzen Mulm (oder besser gesagt den Großteil) damit rauszusaugen? Wenn ich das mache, dann ist höchstwahrscheinlich 1/3 vom Teichwasser weg ...

Was für mich wesentlich wichtiger wäre - was kann ich tun, damit diese Situation in Zukunft gar nicht mehr in dieser Art und Weise entsteht?

Kann es sein, dass wir beim Zurückschneiden der Pflanzen zu wenig radikal waren?


----------



## Dudelsax (8. Aug. 2016)

mpreis schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wir beim Zurückschneiden der Pflanzen zu wenig radikal waren?


ja, dass habe ich auch schon einmal überlegt.Die Pflanzen habe ich immer im Spätherbst über der Wasseroberfläche zurück geschnitten.Da sind dann ja noch ordentlich cm zurück geblieben die dann vergammelten.


----------



## mkburg (8. Aug. 2016)

Beschreib doch mal deinen Filter.


----------



## mpreis (8. Aug. 2016)

Filter ist (außer die biologische Filterung) keiner im Einsatz.

Lediglich ein Skimmer, welcher 2x täglich 2 Stunden läuft.


----------



## mkburg (8. Aug. 2016)

Deine Schwebstoffe müssen schon mit einer Pumpe irgendwie raus, wo geht das Skimmerwasser hin? Wieviel wird gepumpt?
Kein Bodenablauf?


----------



## mpreis (8. Aug. 2016)

Das Skimmerwasser geht wieder in den Teich durch gegenüber vom Skimmer liegenden Einlaufdüsen.

Bodenablauf gibt es auch keinen.

Ich reinige den Teich 2x im Jahr mit einem Schlammsauger (den Schwimmbereich mit einer Flachdüse, die Kieszone mit einer Mulmglocke).


----------



## Dudelsax (8. Aug. 2016)

bei mir verhält es sich so:

Bodenablaub etwa mittig in der Schwimmzone (2m tiefe).Von dort geht ein 100.KG Rohr unter der Bodenteichfolie in eine Regentonne ausserhalb des Teiches.Da Wasser bekanntlich immer in Waage steht,ist der Wasserpegel in der Tonne genauso hoch wie im Teich.
       
Aus der Tonne wird mittels einer Oase ECOMAX Teichpumpe (Bild 1) das Wasser in den Filter gepumt.(Bild 3) Der Filter besteht aus einem rechteckigem 1000 Liter Behälter (mit Bodenablauf und Speerventil) und etwa 60 Quadratische Filterkatuschen.Das Wasser muss durch diese Kartuschen durch und über einen Überlauf wird es über einen Bachlauf zurück in die Pflanzenzone geleitet.(Bild 4)
Ach ja, bevor es in den Filter gelangt,wird es durch 2 x 36Watt UV Lampen geführt.(Bild 2)
Das war´s


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2016)

Um Kescher und Co noch mal zu verlängern benutze ich Teile von Teleskop-Angeln.
  Die übrigen Teile werden als Pflanzen-Stütz verwendet.
Im allgemeinen läuft der Skimmer 24/7 über die ganze "Filterpalette", macht doch gar keinen Sinn ihn auszuschalten bzw das abgesaugte ungefiltert wieder in den Teich zu schicken, wo zu soll er dann gut sein.


mpreis schrieb:


> Ich reinige den Teich 2x im Jahr mit einem Schlammsauger (den Schwimmbereich mit einer Flachdüse, die Kieszone mit einer Mulmglocke


Schon einmal eine Schlitzdüse vom Haus-Staubsauger für die Kieszone benutzt?
Ist eventuell öfters verstopft, hat aber den doppelten Drive und Du kannst richtig zwischen den Kieseln umher wühlen.


----------



## mpreis (9. Aug. 2016)

Beim USS300 ist eine Art Schlitzdüse dabei und auch eine Runddüse - so auf die Art wie eine Polsterdüse beim normalen Staubsauger.



samorai schrieb:


> Um Kescher und Co noch mal zu verlängern benutze ich Teile von Teleskop-Angeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 171066 Die übrigen Teile werden als Pflanzen-Stütz verwendet.
> Im allgemeinen läuft der Skimmer 24/7 über die ganze "Filterpalette", macht doch gar keinen Sinn ihn auszuschalten bzw das abgesaugte ungefiltert wieder in den Teich zu schicken, wo zu soll er dann gut sein.



Da verlass ich mich zur Gänze auf das Wissen des Teichbauers - unser Teich ist Typ 2 und da ist üblicherweise kein __ Filtersystem im Einsatz. (* defekter Link entfernt *)


----------



## mkburg (9. Aug. 2016)

Wie sind deine Wasserwerte?
Nitratgehalt wäre interessant.


----------



## mpreis (9. Aug. 2016)

Nachdem ich in den 3 Jahren bisher keinerlei Probleme mit der Wasserqualität hatte, habe ich auch keine Wassertests bislang gemacht (nur vor der Teichbefüllung hat der Teichbauer das Leitungswasser untersuchen lassen).

Ich werde mir Tests für die Wasserwerte zulegen - gibts da irgendwelche empfehlenswerten oder welche, die man auf keinen Fall nehmen sollte?


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2016)

mpreis schrieb:


> Da verlass ich mich zur Gänze auf das Wissen des Teichbauers - unser Teich ist Typ 2 und da ist üblicherweise kein __ Filtersystem im Einsatz.


Dann erklär mir bitte mal wo der Unterschied zw."Typ 2" und einer natürlichen Verlandung eines Gewässers ist?
Den Wassertest für Nitrat kannst Du dir sparen NITRAT= KACKE ......ist doch ein Schwimmteich und kein Öffentliches Clo, die kleinst Tiere die da etwas hinterlassen schaffen die Pflanzen dicke.

Hat solche Anlage nicht auch eine bestimmte Garantie-Leistung und was sagt denn dein Teichbauer zu dem Umstand? Zitat; Er hat doch so ein Wissen!


----------



## mpreis (9. Aug. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir bitte mal wo der Unterschied zw."Typ 2" und einer natürlichen Verlandung eines Gewässers ist?



Das kann ich nicht.

Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass in den Teichen der Typen 1& 2 halt keine Filteranlagen im Einsatz sind ... das ist ja nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen!


----------



## mpreis (9. Aug. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hat solche Anlage nicht auch eine bestimmte Garantie-Leistung und was sagt denn dein Teichbauer zu dem Umstand? Zitat; Er hat doch so ein Wissen!



Ich weiß nicht was dich dermaßen reizt - aber gut, lass es gut sein.

Ich werd wie von dir vorgeschlagen den Teichbauer kontaktieren, somit ist das Thema hier erledigt.

Danke an alle, die mir helfen wollten!


----------



## mkburg (9. Aug. 2016)

Nur zum Abschluss, wenn du Grünalgen hast, hast du nach meinem Verständnis auch Nitrat, ohne dem könnten die Algen nicht wachsen.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage, wie kommt es da rein?


----------



## tosa (9. Aug. 2016)

mpreis schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was dich dermaßen reizt - aber gut, lass es gut sein.
> 
> Ich werd wie von dir vorgeschlagen den Teichbauer kontaktieren, somit ist das Thema hier erledigt.
> 
> Danke an alle, die mir helfen wollten!



Wieso, der Tipp mit der Garantieleistung ist nun ganz klar das beste was man dir sagen könnte. Lediglich dein teichbauer hat einen Auftrag gehabt und dafür Geld bekommen, somit muss er sich gem. Der vob auch darum kümmern und das bestellte Werk entsprechend darstellen.


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Das Problem ist zwischen den Kieselsteinen setzt sich Mulm ab und dieser Mulm düngt auch Deinen Teich. Pflanzen bauen keinen Mulm ab, das ist ein Trugschluß, Pflanzen wandeln nur um!!!
> Die einfachste Lösung währe Sand über die Kiesel zu schütten um den Mulm hermetisch abzuschotten und die ständige Düngung zu verhindern.
> Eventuell gibt es noch andere Lösungsvorschläge.



Da wird sich doch aber wieder was absetzen, macht das Sinn?

@ Ralf 

Hatte neulich mal mal ziemlich intensiv nach Schlammsauger geguckt, da gab es schon welche bis 2,5 m Förderhöhe, so um die 300-400€. Falls das für den Preis ein Thema ist, google mal Schlammsauger Test


----------



## mpreis (9. Aug. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Lediglich dein teichbauer hat einen Auftrag gehabt und dafür Geld bekommen, somit muss er sich gem. Der vob auch darum kümmern und das bestellte Werk entsprechend darstellen



Nachdem der Teich vor 3 Jahren gebaut wurde wird bzgl. Garantie nicht mehr viel zu machen sein.

Aber der Teichbauer ist zum Glück ein freundlicher Kerl und wird hoffentlich hier kulant handeln.


----------



## tosa (9. Aug. 2016)

5 Jahre Gewährleistung, nur am Rande , aber sprich ihn in Ruhe an.....


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2016)

mpreis schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 170994
> 
> So hat er vor einem Jahr ausgesehen ... heuer explodieren die Pflanzen, aber auch das Algenwachstum ist extrem.
> 
> Gedüngt haben wir 3-4 mal mit Harnstoff im April bzw. Mai - auf Anraten des Teichbauers.



Erst mal ruhig mit den scheuen Pferden ...

Du schreibst gedüngt und die Pflanzen explodieren. Algen sind ja auch Pflanzen, wenn auch niedriger Ordnung und in unseren Augen "Pfui" ...
Jedem das seine, aber dem Dünger ist es völlig egal was dann sprießt. Er weiß ja nicht das er nur für die höheren Pflanzen Nahrung sein darf ...

Ohne deinem Teichbauer zu Nahe treten zu wollen, aber er sollte wissen das die Pflanzen die Nahrung aus dem Teichwasser aufnehmen sollen und das extern zugeführter Dünger für die Wasserqualität kontraproduktiv ist. Harnstoff hin oder her oder ist es jetzt Usus in den Teich zu pickeln ?

Ich würde deinem Teichbauer empfehlen den Kies gegen ein nährstoffarmes lehmhaltiges feinkörniges Substrat (Sand) auszutauschen. Dies verhindert Ablagerungen in den Spalten/Hohlräumen die zu neuerlicher Algenproduktion beitragen. Weiters sollte ein Teil (mindestens die Hälfte der Uferzone) des Ufers mit Repositionspflanzen (ausgenommen * Schilfrohr* (_Phragmites australis_) die, die Folie beschädigen könnte) bestückt werden. 

Ja, mehr fällt mir jetzt im Moment nicht ein.

Liebe Grüße und weiterhin viel Schwimm vergnügen
Helmut


----------

